# Just Audio AHA-120 Appreciation Thread



## imackler

Who else out there has this amp or has heard it? I just got it and I'm blown away. My HD600/650 have never sounded so good.
   
  I've only had budget amps: E11, E9 and O2. My O2 sounds a little anemic and small next to it, though I'd have a tough time this is worth approximately 3 times the cost.
   
  I'm really curious. Are there desk amps in this budget (used $400; new $550) that sound better than this? Which ones? How do they improve upon it? I don't really need a portable amp and am really using it as a portable one. But this is the first time that I've clearly seen there are "better" amps and not just different.  Mike from Headfonia said "The sound quality is so amazing, I think it just fall a little bit behind in terms of resolution than the Burson HA-160D amplifier!" I don't always agree with Mike, but that is big praise.
   
  I'd love to get this thread going from _anyone _who has heard this/owns this? I'd like to hear what you say... I'm still learning how to think about this amp.
   
  (Please excuse the "for sale" ad. I'm simply deciding if I can afford this. Doesn't change my appreciation, but at nearly 3 times the cost of an Objective 2, I better be sure! The more I listen, I think it may actually be "ok" to buy an amp that costs more than my headphones!)
   
  Edit: So at this point, I find the AHA-120 superior (imo) to both the E9 and O2. That being said, I'm still curious if a desk top amp can beat it at this price point. The E9 really doesn't bring out the best of the HD650 and the O2 really comes across anemic compared to the AHA-120.


----------



## barbes

Quote: 





imackler said:


> Who else out there has this amp or has heard it? I just got it and I'm blown away. My HD600/650 have never sounded so good.
> 
> I've only had budget amps: E11, E9 and O2. My O2 sounds a little anemic and small next to it, though I'd have a tough time this is worth approximately 3 times the cost.
> 
> ...


 
  I've got it, and it's really, really good.  I've had a range of portable amps - iQube, the first two ALO RXs, TTVJ Slim - and it's clearly better than all of them.  It's good enough that I retired my own HA-160D as my bedside rig; I wouldn't swear they're equal, but any difference is small enough that I didn't care.  It's not as good as my tube-rolled RWA Isabellina...  It's as good as you think it is, and for a nearly-portable option - it will never go in a pocket, but my Touch/CLAS/AHA 120 rig goes in my briefcase for long trips - it's I think unbeatable right now. (Though I've got my eye on the Vorsuge Pure.)


----------



## imackler

Quote: 





barbes said:


> I've got it, and it's really, really good.  I've had a range of portable amps - iQube, the first two ALO RXs, TTVJ Slim - and it's clearly better than all of them.  It's good enough that I retired my own HA-160D as my bedside rig; I wouldn't swear they're equal, but any difference is small enough that I didn't care.  It's not as good as my tube-rolled RWA Isabellina...  It's as good as you think it is, and for a nearly-portable option - it will never go in a pocket, but my Touch/CLAS/AHA 120 rig goes in my briefcase for long trips - it's I think unbeatable right now. (Though I've got my eye on the Vorsuge Pure.)


 
   
  This is so great to hear!! I haven't had experience with high-end anything so this is encouraging, especially at this price point, which even used makes me nervous. My gut impulse was this was blowing previous amps out of the water, but then again they were budget amps (E9, O2...both of which I've used and loved and are a great deal for their price.) But this is really a whole other level... It is deep and clean, basically neutral and yet musical. I don't get the sense its "colored" and yet it is more than pure power. It's been a while since I've woken up wanting to listen where I left off the night before. Paired up with the HD650, I just can't get enough of it; it's awesome with the HD600, too. I think this is why people on headfi swear by amps; they do reveal what your headphones are capable of. And yet, I don't feel the sense of new, amazing things on every record; its just that every record sounds really, really good..


----------



## zorin

Vorsuge or Just Audio AHA 120 that is the question. Which one is better, soundwise ? Anyone had a chance to compare ?


----------



## sashaw

Can't find much review on this amp. How good they are?


----------



## imackler

Quote: 





sashaw said:


> Can't find much review on this amp. How good they are?


 
   
  There has definitely not been many reviews written. I'm not sure exactly why, but these amps are more popular in Asia though Justin is located in the UK. 
   
  Here are a couple reviews I've found: http://www.headfonia.com/portable-class-a-just-audio-aha-120/ and http://blog.hifiheadphones.co.uk/2011/03/22/just-audio-aha-120-portable-class-a-headphone-amp/


----------



## estreeter

I find it interesting that all of the original references to the possibility of using two AHA-120s to drive balanced phones has disappeared. I'd still like to read impressions of this amp vs the L3 - a clash of the portable Titans, even if the AHA-120 doesnt have the same rated power.


----------



## imackler

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> I find it interesting that all of the original references to the possibility of using two AHA-120s to drive balanced phones has disappeared. I'd still like to read impressions of this amp vs the L3 - a clash of the portable Titans, even if the AHA-120 doesnt have the same rated power.


 
   
  I definitely do not always agree with Mike from Headfonia but he said the following about the L3.  Roughly speaking the ranking is as such: L3 > AHA120 > C421. The L3 is really ahead of all portable amps in terms of dynamics. It's even better than a lot of sub $500 desktop amps in that sense. The AHA120 is a mid-size portable amp. Smooth, very refined and full sounding. 
   
   Mike also said the following recently about the AHA-120 "Yes I don't think that a $300 desktop would be better than the AHA-120." That's pretty high praise!


----------



## estreeter

High praise indeed that a $300 desktop amp cant top an *$800* transportable ..... It would be nice if Mike was able to compare apples with apples.


----------



## imackler

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> High praise indeed that a $300 desktop amp cant top an *$800* transportable ..... It would be nice if Mike was able to compare apples with apples.


 
  That comparison is my fault, I guess. After listening to the AHA-120, I was wondering how much you have to spend to get a desk top amp to "beat it." Part of the reason is that I'm pretty much using the AHA-120 as a desktop; it is pretty heavy to be portable and is more transportable.  I find the AHA-120 to be a real improvement over other amps that I used to really enjoy. So, I'm curious, if the AHA-120 can produce this kind of sound, what can a desktop amp do in the same price range? So far, I've yet to hear anyone say a desktop amp can beat it (at least at used prices; new in the US is $550, which give its some stiff competition from the used market.)  I get comparisons to the Burson but pretty much everyone who wants to impress someone says its almost as good as a Burson...regardless of what amp it is!


----------



## sashaw

Quote: 





imackler said:


> I definitely do not always agree with Mike from Headfonia but he said the following about the L3.  Roughly speaking the ranking is as such: L3 > AHA120 > C421. The L3 is really ahead of all portable amps in terms of dynamics. It's even better than a lot of sub $500 desktop amps in that sense. The AHA120 is a mid-size portable amp. Smooth, very refined and full sounding.
> 
> Mike also said the following recently about the AHA-120 "Yes I don't think that a $300 desktop would be better than the AHA-120." That's pretty high praise!


 
  Thanks for the link. Very interesting.


----------



## estreeter

I'd be happy just to be able to compare the big single-ended portables against the M-Stage. Not so much concerned about direct dollar-for-dollar comparisons - on that basis, the Stepdance is 'better' than any of its competitors. Not bad pricing for a 'Made in Europe' amp.


----------



## stuart360

Is this amp available from any US dealers, or do you order direct from the UK?


----------



## imackler

Quote: 





stuart360 said:


> Is this amp available from any US dealers, or do you order direct from the UK?


 
   
  There are no US dealers listed on Justin's website. Here is the list: http://www.justaudio.co.uk/purchasing.html


----------



## estreeter

Just go to Jaben with 4K on your credit card and get this insane bundle -
   
   
 [size=small]
 Graham Slee *Voyager* Amplifier (Full Analog, Traditional Amp!)
 Govibe *PortaTube* Amplifier (Powerful and Fun Music From the Tube!)
 Triad Audio *L3* Amplifier (Listen to the 3rd channel)
 Fostex *HP-P1* DAC/Amplifier (A complete sound system in your pocket)
 Corda *Stepdance 2* Amplifier (Music has never been cleaner)
 RSA *SR71-B* Amplifier (Full Balance System in your palm)
 Just Audio *AHA-120* Amplifier (Class A Standard at portable size)
 CL Algorythm *Solo* DAC (The First portable DAC for Ipod)
[/size]   
  No, I'm not joking. 
   
http://jaben.net/shopping2/How-to-Drive-a-600ohm-Can-Special.html
   
  Exactly why you would want that many powerful portable amps is anyone's guess, but for those who lie awake wondering which is the 'best' .....


----------



## imackler

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> Just go to Jaben with 4K on your credit card and get this insane bundle -
> 
> 
> [size=small]
> ...


 
   
  It would make for quite the review thread!


----------



## estreeter

That's exactly what I thought - we are both extremely sick human beings who need to get out a lot more often !
   
  Of course, its not the only way to spend silly amounts of money on portable amps -
   
http://aloaudio.com/setups/
   
  I guess you save on postage, but Australian Customs would love to whack duty on any of the above.


----------



## imackler

I miss my AHA-120... Why did I ever sell it?! It was really amazing w/ the HD650.


----------



## Grev

I have them all, look at my profile photos. 
   
  AHA-120 sounds great, same goes for the L3, the only thing is that the AHA-120 doesn't have the power to power the higher impedance and the planar dynamic headphones.


----------



## imackler

That is sooo awesome. What is your go to with the HD650?


----------



## Grev

Quote: 





imackler said:


> That is sooo awesome. What is your go to with the HD650?


 
  I would say at the moment since I got the ALO RX Mk3, that would be the amplifier that I enjoy the most because of the good voltage swing with it because of the balanced output.


----------



## rasmushorn

I just got my hands on a second hand AHA-120 and I am enjoying it very much these days. I can not remember having such a fulfilling sound from a portable amp since I had my old brick size Lisa III. In fact they remind me of each other. The Quickstep the iQube are very good amplifiers but the AHA-120 has soul. I am going to do some more listening and comparing between the three. the main reason I bought the AHA-120 was that after I got a pair if TZAR 350 IEM's I needed an amplifier with more power. I havn't used it with my TZAR 350 yet because I can not get my Beyerdynamic T5p of my head...WOW they are good with the AHA-120.


----------



## imackler

Quote: 





rasmushorn said:


> I just got my hands on a second hand AHA-120 and I am enjoying it very much these days. I can not remember having such a fulfilling sound from a portable amp since I had my old brick size Lisa III. In fact they remind me of each other. The Quickstep the iQube are very good amplifiers but the AHA-120 has soul. I am going to do some more listening and comparing between the three. the main reason I bought the AHA-120 was that after I got a pair if TZAR 350 IEM's I needed an amplifier with more power. I havn't used it with my TZAR 350 yet because I can not get my Beyerdynamic T5p of my head...WOW they are good with the AHA-120.


 
   
  Where did you get one from? I'm always checking the "for sale" thread for one. Such an amazing amp! I will forever regret selling mine. It was the best my HD650 has sounded, in my experience so far. Great combo!


----------



## rasmushorn

I got it from a user on our Danish head-fi community - www.hoved-fi.dk. My first experience of the AHA-120 was at a loaner tour in Denmark and I was blown away by it from the first moment. I have enough portable amplifiers so I had to convince myself NOT to buy it immediately. So when I saw it up for sale I had to get it. As it is now while writing this, listening to it with the T5p, I feel like I could sell everything I have and live with this setup only. The Quickstep and the iQube are great portable amplifiers and I enjoy both of them very much but there is a smooth and warm, soft but very powerful sound from the AHA-120. I am guessing it will have a lot of listening pleasure for the future. The AHA-120 mellows out the somewhat cold and sterile ODAC and makes it sound more natural.


----------



## imackler

Quote: 





rasmushorn said:


> I got it from a user on our Danish head-fi community - www.hoved-fi.dk. My first experience of the AHA-120 was at a loaner tour in Denmark and I was blown away by it from the first moment. I have enough portable amplifiers so I had to convince myself NOT to buy it immediately. So when I saw it up for sale I had to get it. As it is now while writing this, listening to it with the T5p, I feel like I could sell everything I have and live with this setup only. The Quickstep and the iQube are great portable amplifiers and I enjoy both of them very much but there is a smooth and warm, soft but very powerful sound from the AHA-120. I am guessing it will have a lot of listening pleasure for the future. The AHA-120 mellows out the somewhat cold and sterile ODAC and makes it sound more natural.


 
  That's exactly as I remember it. It really is a magical amp. I'm totally wishing I had mine again. I think I let it go for $350 or something. Doh! I regret that a ton! The cheapest I can find it shipped it to the States is like $450, which is cheaper than it has been in the past. I wish I had more experience with desktop amps to know how it compares. Do you have a desktop system?


----------



## rasmushorn

I have a Meier Concerto + NOS LiTe DAC with a CD player. But it is a desktop system which I rarely use these days even though I sit right next to it with my portable gear... since I got my Quickstep and ODAC to go with my MacBook. During the next couple of weeks I am probably going to do a lot of comparing between the Concerto and the AHA-120. I am not sure the Beyerdynamic T5p is the best headphone to discern which amplifier is best since they are so easily driven. I am looking for a HD600/HD650 again. The Sennheisers require a lot more from an amplifier in order to really shine and the Concerto can do the job and I am guessing the AHA-120 will do that too.


----------



## dryvadeum

rasmushorn said:


> I have a Meier Concerto + NOS LiTe DAC with a CD player. But it is a desktop system which I rarely use these days even though I sit right next to it with my portable gear... since I got my Quickstep and ODAC to go with my MacBook. During the next couple of weeks I am probably going to do a lot of comparing between the Concerto and the AHA-120. I am not sure the Beyerdynamic T5p is the best headphone to discern which amplifier is best since they are so easily driven. I am looking for a HD600/HD650 again. The Sennheisers require a lot more from an amplifier in order to really shine and the Concerto can do the job and I am guessing the AHA-120 will do that too.




I'd be interested in a comparison to the Quickstep as I'm thinking of buying an aha 120. Is the aha 120 a big step up from the Quickstep or is it just slight refinement? Will it have enough juice to power my Mad Dogs?


----------



## rasmushorn

I would not say it is a big step up but rather a different taste. Both the Quickstep and AHA-120 are powerful portable amplifiers and both can drive full size headphones. The most important is the synergy with the headphones you pair them with. The AHA-120 sounds soft and musical and is not as analytical as the Quickstep. The Quickstep is more tight and feels faster but the soundstage does not feel as big as with the AHA-120. This is mostly with my T5p. When I use DT-1350, which are more bassy and less resolution than T5p the Quickstep is the best match and when I use my TZAR350 the iQube is better sounding.


----------



## dryvadeum

rasmushorn said:


> I would not say it is a big step up but rather a different taste. Both the Quickstep and AHA-120 are powerful portable amplifiers and both can drive full size headphones. The most important is the synergy with the headphones you pair them with. The AHA-120 sounds soft and musical and is not as analytical as the Quickstep. The Quickstep is more tight and feels faster but the soundstage does not feel as big as with the AHA-120. This is mostly with my T5p. When I use DT-1350, which are more bassy and less resolution than T5p the Quickstep is the best match and when I use my TZAR350 the iQube is better sounding.




Is the aha 120 as detailed and transparent as the Quickstep? Does its bass hit as hard as the Quickstep?


----------



## rasmushorn

Yes it has the same amount of resolution. But the sound is warmer and softer and more impactful in the bass. They are both technically equal but different philosophies. Maybe you can say that they are a picture of German vs. British sound preferences?


----------



## dryvadeum

rasmushorn said:


> Yes it has the same amount of resolution. But the sound is warmer and softer and more impactful in the bass. They are both technically equal but different philosophies. Maybe you can say that they are a picture of German vs. British sound preferences?




It sounds good. Is it more of an analog sound?


----------



## rasmushorn

dryvadeum said:


> It sounds good. Is it more of an analog sound?




Yes.I Think that would be a good way to put it.


----------



## rasmushorn

Double post.


----------



## dryvadeum

Quote: 





rasmushorn said:


> Yes.I Think that would be a good way to put it.


 
  Does the AHA 120 output more current than the Quickstep? I thinking of buying LCD 2's and worry about portables being able to drive them.


----------



## rasmushorn

On the AHA-120 there is a setting for adjusting the current so that it fits the impedance of the headphone. I am not sure if the highest current setting - which is for the 32ohm impedance gives more current than the Quichstep. You can see then numbers in the specs on the two websites I think.


----------



## dryvadeum

rasmushorn said:


> On the AHA-120 there is a setting for adjusting the current so that it fits the impedance of the headphone. I am not sure if the highest current setting - which is for the 32ohm impedance gives more current than the Quichstep. You can see then numbers in the specs on the two websites I think.




In your experience though, which one drives your headphones with more authority?


----------



## rasmushorn

At the moment the AHA-120 gets more listening time than the Quickstep. It just sounds a little bit more full and there is enough power to drive the headphones I have. But the T5p is easy to drive so that might not put them to a real test anyway. I am not sure if any of them will get the very best out of LCD-2. I think I would prefer the Quickstep with a 15V PSU for the best result. But this is only guessing from my side. I think you should try to ask someone who owns the LCD-2. They are not my cup of tea...


----------



## dryvadeum

Quote: 





rasmushorn said:


> At the moment the AHA-120 gets more listening time than the Quickstep. It just sounds a little bit more full and there is enough power to drive the headphones I have. But the T5p is easy to drive so that might not put them to a real test anyway. I am not sure if any of them will get the very best out of LCD-2. I think I would prefer the Quickstep with a 15V PSU for the best result. But this is only guessing from my side. I think you should try to ask someone who owns the LCD-2. They are not my cup of tea...


 
  Now you've had it for a while how does it compare to the Quickstep? Are the dynamics and detail plus instrument seperation as good?


----------



## rasmushorn

Quote: 





dryvadeum said:


> Now you've had it for a while how does it compare to the Quickstep? Are the dynamics and detail plus instrument seperation as good?


 
  I really can't decide which I like best 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I like both very much since they do everything very well. The AHA-120 is a little bit more soft sounding with T5p but the Quickstep has a little bit more revealing sound. Both amps are very dynamic and separation is very good on both amps. I really can't say that one of them is much better than the other. The sound from the AHA-120 is also a bit darker. It does not go deeper but I think there is more emphasis on the low midrange which gives it a great and smooth sound. The Quickstep feels like it has better resolution - but it really has not - it is just that it sounds more analytical and a bit more edgy and I like that. I am going to keep both of them that's for sure. But I could easily live happily with either of them as my only portable amplifier - but it would probably be the Quickstep because it is smaller and easier to carry in the bag whereever I go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  One good thing about the Quickstep is that it uses 9V battery which you can buy everywhere. That means that when I am traveling I do not need to bring a charger since 9V batteries can be bought everywhere. On the other hand the AHA-120 charges via USB form my laptop - so it is not a problem with battery. When fully charged the AHA-120 lasts longer than a new 9V battery for the Quickstep. I havn't measured exactly yet how long any of them last.


----------



## Ruby2

I can now join in the fun too 
Just received my AHA-120 today.
OMG! I've just gone from the iPhone 5 through a Fiio E9 into my Beyerdynamic DT1350's to the AHA-120 and a iModded Ipod 5gren and Qables Silvercab LOD
I'm just amazed by it!
WOW!
Ta
Richard


----------



## RevC

I have been enjoying my AHA-120 for about a month now and it "just" (sorry - pun intended) keeps getting better. Everything seems so much clearer and cleaner. It works best with my Colorfly C3 but the Cowons benefit too.
   
  I can rediscover so much music now!


----------



## dryvadeum

revc said:


> I have been enjoying my AHA-120 for about a month now and it "just" (sorry - pun intended) keeps getting better. Everything seems so much clearer and cleaner. It works best with my Colorfly C3 but the Cowons benefit too.
> 
> I can rediscover so much music now!




How would you describe its sound signature? Do you get hiss double amping on your C3?


----------



## dryvadeum

I just got my AHA 120 and all I can say is WOW. This things sounds awesome - it's so resolving and layered yet not harsh at all. So smooth and musical. I'm so glad I took the plunge on this.
   
  I'm surprised this thing has caused more of a stir around Head-Fi considering how damn good it sounds...


----------



## rasmushorn

Quote: 





dryvadeum said:


> I just got my AHA 120 and all I can say is WOW. This things sounds awesome - it's so resolving and layered yet not harsh at all. So smooth and musical. I'm so glad I took the plunge on this.
> 
> I'm surprised this thing has caused more of a stir around Head-Fi considering how damn good it sounds...


 
  Ahh - so happy to hear that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I agree!!! I am happy to hear more and more people find the joy of this amplifier! I brought my AHA-120 to a meet some weeks ago and there was NO OTHER portable amp that could compete with it. Together with my Heir TZAR 350 it sounds so good. It is my very best setup I have at the moment that it beats my Concerto + T5p in some aspects. Even though the new Heir Rendition1 portable amp sounded very DRY and had such a punchy sound with my TZAR 350 the AHA-120 extended the soundstage of the TZAR 350 by a wide margin and still added the weight and punch to the very analytical TZAR's. 
   
  Now I am thinking if the Just Audio µDAC-2496 portable DAC is this good? Can it maybe compete with the ODAC? I would love to give the Just Audio DAC a review.


----------



## dryvadeum

rasmushorn said:


> Ahh - so happy to hear that
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah the AHA 120 is so good that I'm very curious about the uha 120D. I also wonder if it's compatible with android phones. It's a shame Justin isn't present on this forum to inform us.


----------



## zorin

Quote: 





rasmushorn said:


> Ahh - so happy to hear that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Now we need somebody to do comparative evaluation of the heavyweights, AHA-120  -  the Continental  -  Lisa  L3  -  SR-71A


----------



## Ruby2

Yes, I'm so happy with it that I'll be purchasing the uHA for a bit more portability as soon as I can!


----------



## dryvadeum

ruby2 said:


> Yes, I'm so happy with it that I'll be purchasing the uHA for a bit more portability as soon as I can!




Let us know your impressions when you do.


----------



## Ruby2

Will do!


----------



## rasmushorn

Quote: 





ruby2 said:


> Yes, I'm so happy with it that I'll be purchasing the uHA for a bit more portability as soon as I can!


 
  I had the uHA on a loan for a few days. I have to admit that it did not impress me nearly as much as the AHA-120 did. The AHA-120 blew me away from first listen and still does but the uHA could not compete with my Quickstep or iQube. That is probably because of synergy with the headphones I use - more so than it being a bad amplifier.


----------



## dryvadeum

rasmushorn said:


> I had the uHA on a loan for a few days. I have to admit that it did not impress me nearly as much as the AHA-120 did. The AHA-120 blew me away from first listen and still does but the uHA could not compete with my Quickstep or iQube. That is probably because of synergy with the headphones I use - more so than it being a bad amplifier.




Yeah, I've heard the aha 120 is much better than the uha. I'm more curious about the uha 120 D with the in built dac.


----------



## RevC

Dryvadeum
   
  No hiss that I notice. All sounds very clean and precise. Way above what I have heard from my Graham Slee Voyager or Little Dot


----------



## dryvadeum

revc said:


> Dryvadeum
> 
> No hiss that I notice. All sounds very clean and precise. Way above what I have heard from my Graham Slee Voyager or Little Dot




I'm curious about the C3 and how it would go double amped. I currently have an ipod 5.5g video and have heard the C3 is better quality.


----------



## Ruby2

Hi All
Looking at the google images of the AHA I notice that there is a picture of two AHA's side by side with both volume knobs at 12.00 and a headphone lead split into two by the looks of things with one jack plug in each amp. 
I deduce by this that each amp powers a left/right channel in the headphones?
If this is the case, is this none so each amp has less demand/load or is there more to this that I'm not yet with my limited knowledge understanding?
I'm curious to know the improvement for this and also the application for it? 
Would this mean that the pair of Amps could drive harder to drive headphones. Maybe LCD2's etc?
I just wonder that if I'm thinking about ordering a uHA In future, maybe I should save up a tad longer and get another AHA instead so I can do this?
Oh yes one more question, how would you use the input? Would you also need a split cable from eg in my case a 30 pin apple LOD to two jack plugs?
Many thanks 
Richard


----------



## zorin

xxx


----------



## zorin

> Quote:


 


ruby2 said:


> Hi All
> Looking at the google images of the AHA I notice that there is a picture of two AHA's side by side with both volume knobs at 12.00 and a headphone lead split into two by the looks of things with one jack plug in each amp.
> I deduce by this that each amp powers a left/right channel in the headphones?
> If this is the case, is this none so each amp has less demand/load or is there more to this that I'm not yet with my limited knowledge understanding?
> ...


 
   
 Using two amps is for a balanced audio signal feed to a balanced wired headphones. There is a single and there is a balanced way to send an audio signal from an amplifier to a headphones. There are advantages and also disadvantages to have a headphones recabled into a balanced mode, it depends on the type of  headphones. There are amplifiers, including portable ones, that can drive headphones in both single and balanced mode, that means they have a _single line out_ and a _balanced line out_. For example in portable ones - Emmeline SR-71B [a good balanced line out but the quality of the single line out is inferior to the single line out of its sister amplifier SR-71A ] and Rx Mk3-B. AHA-120 has only a single mode line out and so in order to drive a balanced cabled headphones two amplifiers are needed, one for each channel. As for the audio signal being fed into a balanced amplifier, this signal can be a 'single' signal going into a _single line in_ of an amplifier and the amplifier of this kind will turn this signal into a split two balanced ones or the incoming signal is already in the balanced mode and is fed in into  _balanced line in/line ins_. These balanced line ins can be either two RCA separate ones one for each channel or can be in the form of 3 or 5 pin XLR balanced line ins. The _balanced line out_ from an amplifier is usually in the form of either 3 pin or 5 pin XLR out.
 - http://www.head-fi.org/t/576339/balanced-vs-single-ended-poll
 - http://www.head-fi.org/t/620876/my-theory-on-balanced-vs-single-ended-for-high-low-impedance-headphones
 - http://www.head-fi.org/t/248699/struggling-with-questions-about-balanced-vs-single-ended-audio
 - http://www.head-fi.org/t/225018/differences-for-cans-balanced-vs-single-ended
 A caveat -  "...[a balanced amplifier] does suffer from the same shortcomings compared to the best of single ended portable amps. It doesn’t quite have the composure of high quality single ended amps, the mid range, the soundstage depth, image, and coherence,..." - http://www.headfonia.com/the-power-pack-alo-rx-mk3-b/


----------



## RevC

Quote: 





dryvadeum said:


> I'm curious about the C3 and how it would go double amped. I currently have an ipod 5.5g video and have heard the C3 is better quality.


 
   
  The C3 is much better quality, at least in terms of music. The interface is poor in comparison and you will not enjoy finding the music so much but once you hit the play button you will be blown away. It depends on what music you listen to but anything with simple voice and guitar or voice and piano and you will be amazed. Even 80s synth music benefits.


----------



## dryvadeum

revc said:


> The C3 is much better quality, at least in terms of music. The interface is poor in comparison and you will not enjoy finding the music so much but once you hit the play button you will be blown away. It depends on what music you listen to but anything with simple voice and guitar or voice and piano and you will be amazed. Even 80s synth music benefits.




I've heard the C3 is a little bass light though, is this true?


----------



## Ruby2

Hi All
Does anyone use Audeze LCD2's (or tried them) with their AHA?
Ta
Richard


----------



## dryvadeum

ruby2 said:


> Hi All
> Does anyone use Audeze LCD2's (or tried them) with their AHA?
> Ta
> Richard




Yeah, I've used the AHA with my LCD's and it drives them sufficiently. The pairing sounds nice and relaxed and analogy.


----------



## Ruby2

Cheers. 
I think you might have made up my mind on my next set of headphones. 
Ta
Richard


----------



## RevC

Quote: 





dryvadeum said:


> I've heard the C3 is a little bass light though, is this true?


 
  Dryvadeum
   
  Not that I have noticed. I am not a bass head but some of my music has strong baselines and I have not noticed any reduced impact on the C3


----------



## rasmushorn

After having enjoyed the AHA-120 for a long time I am getting curious about the Just Audio µDAC-2496. 
   
Has anyone tried this DAC? Or any comparisons to for instance the ODAC? 
   
I can not find any reviews here on head-fi on the Just Audio µDAC-2496. Maybe the few comments drowns in Nuforce µDAC search results? So I hope someone here can help with a few impressions...


----------



## dryvadeum

rasmushorn said:


> After having enjoyed the AHA-120 for a long time I am getting curious about the Just Audio µDAC-2496.
> 
> Has anyone tried this DAC? Or any comparisons to for instance the ODAC?
> 
> I can not find any reviews here on head-fi on the Just Audio µDAC-2496. Maybe the few comments drowns in Nuforce µDAC search results? So I hope someone here can help with a few impressions...




You might have to take a leap of faith and buy it. Then be the first to share your impressions.


----------



## rasmushorn

The iBasso DB2 could also be an option. Same DAC'chips and balanced option. The iBasso has optical which would be perfect for my Mac laptop.


----------



## Ruby2

Hi All
Does anyone use a Pelican case with their AHA?
Just wondering what size I should get? 1020?
Ta
Richard


----------



## Grev

Just chiming in to say this is a great portable amp, and I have nearly all of the great portable amps.


----------



## cheznous

Took delivery of my AHA yesterday so very early days.
  So far though I am very pleased using both my Sennheiser HD800 and my Grado PS1000 with the Astell Kern AK120 as source.
  I bought one of the original UHA so I was a fan already, not sure why I took so long to upgrade.
   
  It is BIG though.
   
  Would be interested to know what gain settings others are using, mine is currently on 12x and am wondering if 6x would be preferable.


----------



## rasmushorn

Quote: 





cheznous said:


> Took delivery of my AHA yesterday so very early days.
> So far though I am very pleased using both my Sennheiser HD800 and my Grado PS1000 with the Astell Kern AK120 as source.
> I bought one of the original UHA so I was a fan already, not sure why I took so long to upgrade.
> 
> ...


 
  Using my 350 Ohm TZAR350 IEMs I have to go down to 6x gain. IT suits it better and I can turn the volume up to 10-11. Before I had to be very close to 8-9 causing channel imbalance. It still sounds just as powerful and delightful to my ears.


----------



## Sceptre

I've been absent from this thread for no good reason.
  
 I've owned an AHA-120 and uDAC 2496 for about 4 months now.
  
 The uDac has put the Duet to shame.
  
 The aha 120 has taken the crown from the Lisa III and even the Pico Slim.
 The Pico Slim was great for IEM with silent background, but couldn't power high impedance units.
 Likewise, the Lisa III could drive all the full sized phones but had hiss with many iem's (particularly the JH13s).
  
 The greatest portable trick up the aha 120's sleeve is that when using an iMod, it does NOT require a PV CAP as it has isolating capacitors on the input already.  This means that it's size is less of an issue as it cuts out a large 'box' of capacitors.
  
 I'm happy to demo the kit at the London show on Saturday.
  
 Did I mention that I use it as my home amp too?  It sounds more musical than the SPL Phonitor to me.
  
 Regards
  
 Sceptre


----------



## rasmushorn

I would love to compare it directly to the LISA III. I had the LISA III some years ago and it was very enjoyable. I do enjoy the AHA-120 just as much though. It drives everything with power and authority. My T5p shines with this amplifier.


----------



## LFC_SL

Some praise... Am looking to demo AHA-120 too. As Pico Power owner would have supported UK economy if had known about JH before! But PP powered by 9v battery in theory should mean lasts a lifetime


----------



## maricius

How would these compare to ALO's Continental V3, in terms of power output and sound quality? From what I've read, they're somehow simlar in sound signatude and price.


----------



## rasmushorn

maricius said:


> How would these compare to ALO's Continental V3, in terms of power output and sound quality? From what I've read, they're somehow simlar in sound signatude and price.


 
 Maybe this will help answer some of your questions:
  
http://www.headfonia.com/portable-class-a-just-audio-aha-120/


----------



## zenpunk

Looking forward to try the uDac at the London meet.


----------



## Dopaminer

maricius said:


> How would these compare to ALO's Continental V3, in terms of power output and sound quality? From what I've read, they're somehow simlar in sound signatude and price.


 
 You posted the exact question I have on my mind.  I have the Conti V2, but wonder if this AHA would make my hd800s more musical.  .  .


----------



## rasmushorn

dopaminer said:


> You posted the exact question I have on my mind.  I have the Conti V2, but wonder if this AHA would make my hd800s more musical.  .  .


 
 I have never heard any of the Continentals but I can say that HD800 sounds GREAT with the AHA-120. It does not lack any power to make the HD800 sound clean and spacious and almost punchy. Not a bad match at all.


----------



## Dopaminer

rasmushorn said:


> I have never heard any of the Continentals but I can say that HD800 sounds GREAT with the AHA-120. It does not lack any power to make the HD800 sound clean and spacious and almost punchy. Not a bad match at all.


 
 Cool.  
 It`s either the aha120 or something balanced, like the PB2.


----------



## rasmushorn

Or maybe the Intruder. I have never heard the Intruder or the PB2 but people say they are great though. I will stay happy with the AHA-120 for transportable listening and the Meier Quickstep for portable usage.


----------



## buruma

I bought AHA-120 with 0dB upgrade at yesterday.
Anyone know about 0dB upgrade option?


----------



## Dopaminer

buruma said:


> I bought AHA-120 with 0dB upgrade at yesterday.
> Anyone know about 0dB upgrade option?


 
 Parallel situation.  The seller here in Japan has one aha120 remaining, with the 0db mod, for a good price.  But the JA faq section says the mod is for running high-sensitivity iems, and I want to run the hd800.  The seller here just replied to me by email that the mod can be reversed.  But I still don`t really understand what it`s about. . .


----------



## Dopaminer

rasmushorn said:


> Or maybe the Intruder. I have never heard the Intruder or the PB2 but people say they are great though. I will stay happy with the AHA-120 for transportable listening and the Meier Quickstep for portable usage.


 
 The price difference really pushes me toward the ibasso, along with the balanced dac for it....   
  
 I may have to get both systems:  fully balanced architecture AND true class A 
  
 Strap the whole thing together with a DAP and walk around with the HD800s on, switching between the two systems...


----------



## rasmushorn

dopaminer said:


> The price difference really pushes me toward the ibasso, along with the balanced dac for it....
> 
> I may have to get both systems:  fully balanced architecture AND true class A
> 
> Strap the whole thing together with a DAP and walk around with the HD800s on, switching between the two systems...


 
 If you go - go ALL the way! I am guessing iBassos DB/PB set sounds great after what people say. I would love to hear the Just Audio portable DAC. It is hard to find any impressions on it anywhere.


----------



## LFC_SL

The gain mod can be done by end user per instruction set


----------



## Dopaminer

lfc_sl said:


> The gain mod can be done by end user per instruction set


 
 Thanks.  
 Does this mean it can be un-done as well ?  I assume so  . . . .


----------



## rasmushorn

dopaminer said:


> Thanks.
> Does this mean it can be un-done as well ?  I assume so  . . . .


 
 Yes. It is a jumper on the PCB. The only bad thing is that you have to open the amplifier and drag out the circuit board. But that only takes 5 minutes.


----------



## Dopaminer

Thanks for the info !


----------



## rasmushorn

dopaminer said:


> Thanks for the info !


 
 Any news? What did you end up buying?


----------



## Xtralglactic

I got one and it says B220 on the back plate. On the carton box there is a handwritten AHA-120 No: 3220. Did I get the series 2 of this item? This was was second hand purchase from gumtree..


----------



## SDBiotek

Has anyone done a comparison between the AHA-120 and the Cypher Labs Duet or any other portable balanced amps? I'm wondering how the AHA-120 would do with my ciems. I find that I generally prefer how they sound when I use them with a balanced cable, but I haven't tried them with a Class A single-ended portable amp yet.


----------



## Sceptre

I haven't done the comparison but am happy driving my JH13s with the AHA120. I don't feel the need to experiment with balanced. I'm sure my soon to arrive (yeah right) Roxanne's will also match well.

Very happy for people to try out my AHA120 at a meet or nearby.

Regards

Sceptre


----------



## sree

I have had this amplifier since 2011 and I have often wondered why it is not well appreciated here. I have paired it with many headphones but I love it most with my Denon AH-D7000. I have not modified the gain yet to try that with Sennheiser HD-800 with Moon-Audio Silver Dragon Cable but without the gain change, the Senns seemed to be holding something back for me.
  
 I have bought and sold off quite a bit of amplifiers but this one has been with me since 2011. Like many reviews mentioned about this amp, it is ruthless with bad source. I had to change my music preferences quite a bit to enjoy music again. Even though the Denons are very forgiving, the amp just isn't and even with the Denons they display everything that is wrong with the source.


----------



## Grev

I havent been here for a long time and here it goes...
  
 I recently started listening to headphones again after 2 years (which I spent lots of money on and neglected), my impressions of the AHA-120 is very good.
  
 Using my LCD2v2 and HE-400, CLAS, ipod touch and various amps (rx mk3, continental v2, national, triad L3 and the AHA-120), I found that the AHA-120 gives the fullest sound, the L3 is very close and using two 9.6v batteries gives good sound but just a bit behind the AHA-120, the continental is smooth, the national is a bit less smooth and a bit clinical, then the RX mk3 is very clinical and just do everything quite well, like a robot.
  
 Those are my noob reviewing observations.


----------



## rasmushorn

grev said:


> I havent been here for a long time and here it goes...
> 
> I recently started listening to headphones again after 2 years (which I spent lots of money on and neglected), my impressions of the AHA-120 is very good.
> 
> Using my LCD2v2 and HE-400, CLAS, ipod touch and various amps (rx mk3, continental v2, national, triad L3 and the AHA-120), I found that the AHA-120 gives the fullest sound, the L3 is very close and using two 9.6v batteries gives good sound but just a bit behind the AHA-120, the continental is smooth, the national is a bit less smooth and a bit clinical, then the RX mk3 is very clinical and just do everything quite well, like a robot.


 
  
 Hi Grev - welcome back 
 It is interesting that you think the AHA-120 sounds better than the L3. I used to have the original LISA III years ago. The LISA III was one of the best 'portable' battery driven amps I have had. After I sold the LISA III I heard the AHA-120 at a meet and immediately thought they shared some charachteristics. I have never had the chance to compare the two directly but I have always wanted to. I enjoy my AHA-120 immensely so if you say that it really does play just as well as the L3 then I think I will remove the L3 from my wishlist of amps I would like to go back to and just keep enjoying the AHA-120.


----------



## Sceptre

I have both the Lisa III and AHA120. I hear hiss on the Lisa III when using IEMs and believe the AHA 120 to be a superior amp in every way possible (SQ, batt life, size, etc). 

We are talking quite a few years between these designs and although I am comparing the Lisa III, I have not heard the newer L3 version.


----------



## rasmushorn

sceptre said:


> I have both the Lisa III and AHA120. I hear hiss on the Lisa III when using IEMs and believe the AHA 120 to be a superior amp in every way possible (SQ, batt life, size, etc).
> 
> We are talking quite a few years between these designs and although I am comparing the Lisa III, I have not heard the newer L3 version.




Thanks for sharing that! As much as I enjoyed the LISA III it only makes me value the AHA-120 even more. 

I just listened to iPod Classic --> CLAS original --> AHA-120 --> Beyerdynamic T5p and it sounded so crisp and fast. The AHA-120 is a great center of a very good portable setup and it offers plenty listening pleasure for almost any genre.


----------



## Xtralglactic

How does this pair with just audio UDAC 2496?


----------



## rasmushorn

xtralglactic said:


> How does this pair with just audio UDAC 2496?


 
 I have never read any comments on UDAC2496. I would also like to read how it compares to other portable DAC's.


----------



## Xtralglactic

Still enjoying my AHA 120's. Just sayin ! Is there a new portable amp that has taken the crown?


----------



## scook94

Chord Hugo?


----------



## Xtralglactic

But thats a dac/amp....i mean just a portable class A ampifier made in 2014


----------



## scook94

Very true, but the sound quality is light-years ahead of what I was getting from my AHA-120.


----------



## tepet08

hi guys.just received my AHA120 today.Still getting used to the sound signature.many of the songs seem like the vocal is moved to slightly off-centre.is that just a better placement(i notice how there is more 'space' between instruments now) or seperation or channel imbalance.also the headphone out socket seem a bit on 'loose' side,or was it just me after the 'tight' DX90 headphone out?
  
 Source is DX90 and headphone is Alpha Prime.
  
 Thanks


----------



## LFC_SL

People often pick up on bigger space and separation when upgrading DAC and/or amp. If you rock a smartphone in particular it is typically congested and central regardless of what brand handset


----------



## SDBiotek

tepet08 said:


> hi guys.just received my AHA120 today.Still getting used to the sound signature.many of the songs seem like the vocal is moved to slightly off-centre.is that just a better placement(i notice how there is more 'space' between instruments now) or seperation or channel imbalance.also the headphone out socket seem a bit on 'loose' side,or was it just me after the 'tight' DX90 headphone out?
> 
> Source is DX90 and headphone is Alpha Prime.
> 
> Thanks


 
 Sometimes with analog pots, you will notice some channel volume imbalance at lower volumes. This is normal, even with high quality potentiometers (like that used in the AHA120). I haven't noticed any issues with the headphone out socket feeling loose, but the socket in the DX90 is very tight compared with others I've encountered.


----------



## tepet08

sdbiotek said:


> Sometimes with analog pots, you will notice some channel volume imbalance at lower volumes. This is normal, even with high quality potentiometers (like that used in the AHA120). I haven't noticed any issues with the headphone out socket feeling loose, but the socket in the DX90 is very tight compared with others I've encountered.


 
 But this 'imbalance' (left channel sound a bit livelier and louder too) seem persistence regardless of the volume level.(I max the amp' volume and decrease the DAP volume to adjust a reasonable loudness thats louder than my listening level just to see how it sound)I just cant shake that 'off centre' feeling.It's still too early now,it could be the brain burn in thingy.Or for all i know,this is what u guys said how some amp or headphone is 'revealing' and 'holographic' and faithful to the recording.gotta get some test track CD or something now.
  
 So it must be because how tight the DX90 socket then 
  
 Thanks guys


----------



## Xtralglactic

Just pulled these AHA 120’s out from storage after all these years. Finally had time to listen to them again. After reading reviews on the AKG K92 and managing to find one at a super low price, bought it and just burning them in using this amp. After 50 hrs I’ve put them on now and wow. Just wow. This amp never fails to impress. Granted I’ve not heard of the new class A portable Amps. Are there any new ones worth buying? And yes I’m my opinion  the AKG K92 has stellar sound quality at $100 aud rrp. I can’t believe how good $100 headphones sound these days. I’m sure the aha 120’s is a major contributing factor tho


----------

